# Sinclair's Lawn Journal



## Sinclair

I mentioned in another thread that I had worked on my lawn intensively all spring and summer to get the house ready for our wedding reception earlier this month. I am very pleased with how it looked on the day of the event:



The day came and went, and the city came through to cut down all the ash trees in the neighbourhood due to emerald ash bore. Thankfully they ground out the stump down to a depth of about 12". This leaves me with a full sun exposed lawn, and quite a bit of damage from the tree and stump removal equipment.

Now's the time to do a bit of leveling and seeding with pure KBG.

The lawn was previously seeded with sun & shade mix due to the tree, but I really don't care at all for the texture of the creeping red fescue that dominated the shadier areas. To my luck, dragging the heavy steel tine rake around seemed to selectively rip out mostly fescue and very little of the bluegrass! Bonus.

So, this is what I have as of tonight:



I scalped the lawn, spread a half yard of compost/sand mix, and brought the low spots closer to level. There were some very low areas that my 4" HOC was hiding. I think it will take a few more seasons of leveling efforts for me to compete with wardconnor. :lol: Leveling is a marathon, not a sprint.

I dropped the following seed mix:

25% America KBG
25% Blue Velvet KBG
25% Granite KBG
25% Shamrock KBG

Now the worst part...water & wait.


----------



## Sinclair

Morning of Day 3 since seed down. Existing grass is loving the frequent water and cool weather.

Watering morning and late afternoon.

I painted the neighbour's lawn with Glyphosate Sunday morning. Will be scalping, leveling and putting seed down this weekend. Going to have the best combined lawn in the town.


----------



## ericgautier

Sinclair said:


> I mentioned in another thread that I had worked on my lawn intensively all spring and summer to get the house ready for our wedding reception earlier this month. I am very pleased with how it looked on the day of the event:


Looked fantastic day of! :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

ericgautier said:


> Looked fantastic day of! :thumbup:


Thank you, sir!

It feels strange now without the tree, but I won't miss trying to make red fescue look good!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Looking good!


----------



## Sinclair

GrassDaddy said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!

I'm already having the impatient "why did I choose KBG" thoughts. :lol:


----------



## jimmy

Sinclair said:


> I'm already having the impatient "why did I choose KBG" thoughts. :lol:


I have similar thoughts with my seed down on Saturday for my renovation, but looking at my small pots I started in July, I know the grass quality is worth it. I'm hoping I'll be one of the special ones who get 7-day germination on their KBG.


----------



## ericgautier

Sinclair said:


> I'm already having the impatient "why did I choose KBG" thoughts. :lol:


Slow and steady guys! :thumbup:

Here's a progress pic weekly... by day 63 you should have something decent - http://www.elusivemedia.com/gallery/v/members/eric/lawn/front/


----------



## Sinclair

Neighbour's lawn looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

^ that's one way to make your yard look better, kill the neighbors yard.


----------



## Sinclair

ericgautier said:


> Slow and steady guys! :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a progress pic weekly... by day 63 you should have something decent - http://www.elusivemedia.com/gallery/v/members/eric/lawn/front/


Thanks! Day 63 would be 3 days before Halloween. :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

g-man said:


> ^ that's one way to make your yard look better, kill the neighbors yard.


 :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

Sinclair said:


> Thanks! Day 63 would be 3 days before Halloween. :thumbup:


Yes, once you start mowing and feeding the new grass it is amazing how much growth happens.


----------



## Sinclair

It's alive!!!


----------



## Pete1313

Oh yeah!! :clapping:


----------



## Sinclair

Things are happening for real now. I have widespread green fuzz!


----------



## Sinclair

Day 10:


----------



## Sinclair

Touched up some of the longer established grass with the manual reel mower and applied Scott's liquid starter fertilizer 7-12-15.


----------



## social port

Sinclair said:


> Day 10:


Wow, it looks like it is coming in thick. Nice color already. Looks moist and healthy. 
Did I read somewhere that you are only watering twice per day??
You must be really encouraged with things so far. Do you think it is getting ready to go into the infamous 'pout' phase?


----------



## Sinclair

social port said:


> Wow, it looks like it is coming in thick. Nice color already. Looks moist and healthy.
> Did I read somewhere that you are only watering twice per day??
> You must be really encouraged with things so far. Do you think it is getting ready to go into the infamous 'pout' phase?


It is coming in VERY thick. I'm surprised by the germination percentage and time.

I am only watering twice per day as I don't have irrigation set up, so I water before work and after work. I have ~1/4-1/2" of peat moss all over, and it holds a lot of water. We've been getting some help from mother nature too.

The early sprouters might be getting ready to pout, but my mix has cultivars with listed germinations of 7-14 days and 21-28 days, so when these early sprouts get sad, I should have new ones coming in.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 12:

Things are looking really good.

Had to cut the existing grass AGAIN to give sunlight to the seedlings. It is very vigorous from the Ringer app at seed down, plus all the water. Thankfully the reel mower is nice and light.


----------



## Sinclair

What a difference two weeks can make.

The germination rate is absurd. I could have used 1/2 the seed.

Neighbour's yard is starting to show signs of life now too.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 18:

Early seedlings are about 1" tall and haven't grown for a week. I guess this is the pout. I expected it to be more sad looking!

Neighbour's lawn has started to turn green with sprouts too.





Seed down day for reference:


----------



## Sinclair

3 weeks since seed down.

There is thick growth in all spots that were bare, and there's a fine undercoat of new growth coming through in the overseeded areas. Seedlings are starting to put out their first leaf blades.

Mowed at 1.5" this morning and watered 60 minutes. Switching to deep water now that the seeds have established. The existing turf is starting to show some negative quality from the shallow watering.

Neighbour's lawn starting to really break out now too.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sinclair said:


> 3 weeks since seed down.
> 
> There is thick growth in all spots that were bare, and there's a fine undercoat of new growth coming through in the overseeded areas. Seedlings are starting to put out their first leaf blades.
> 
> Mowed at 1.5" this morning and watered 60 minutes. Switching to deep water now that the seeds have established. The existing turf is starting to show some negative quality from the shallow watering.
> 
> Neighbour's lawn starting to really break out now too.


That is really starting to look good Sinclair. Awesome work :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

pennstater2005 said:


> That is really starting to look good Sinclair. Awesome work :thumbup:


Thanks! It feels like I'm in the clear now. Everything is healthy and happy.

I was going to start small Urea applications, but the weather has turned unseasonably hot this week, so I'm holding off.


----------



## Sinclair

I picked up some 46-0-0 Urea last night, but held off on applying it as the forecast through the weekend and into next week is for bright sun and temperatures in the mid 80's.

Is this too hot for a Urea app, or is it ok with the shorter daylight hours and cooler night time lows?

I'm still watering daily.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

In Ontario, starting with the autumn equinox tomorrow, your days will be a little shorter than nearly all of us in the states, and the sun will be lower in the sky. I think you're definitely safe applying urea at this time, particularly if you can water it in within 24 hours afterwards.

Starting September 10th, I regularly put down 1#urea/ksqft (0.46#N/ksqft) at 7-day intervals here in southern New Hampshire without any concern of temperatures. Even when it's warm and sunny in the daytime, it tends to get down into the 50s at night, which with the nights being about 12 hours long, keeps the soil temperatures heading lower overall, even with warm days.

I've had no troubles with *weekly* urea applications here in September, even with the 80s weather we've had here for the past couple weeks. The grass is growing gangbusters right now and looking great! (Well, except for the _poa trivialis_ patches, but that's a different story...)


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks for the reassurance, ken-n-nancy.

I just applied 0.5lb N. Watering in now.

It going to be warm and sunny all weekend - looking forward to some growth!


----------



## Sinclair

Day 27:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Looking excellent! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

:thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

Day 31:

The seedlings are proper grass plants, no longer pouting, and have begun to turn colour from neon lime, to deep green / blue.


----------



## jimmy

Nice and thick. Looking good!


----------



## gregonfire

wow looks great man!


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks guys. Looking forward to an Iron app in a few weeks to get it nice and dark.

We are getting a rainy day tomorrow, followed by a sunny weekend, so I pulled some weeds and put down a spoon feeding of Nitrogen.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 34:

Edged the curb for the first time since seed down!



Overall progress (pre-edging):


----------



## Sinclair

Day 45:

I've been balancing my total nitrogen amount with Scott's iron enriched fertilizer in my frequent urea applications. My goal is to get the new bluegrass to blend with the existing bluegrass.

I've been applying 1/4lb N twice per week, and we've been getting more regular rain.

Mowing 2-3 times a week from 3" to 2.5".

Have to start being careful with my mowing pattern. The grass is so thick and soft that it is taking a stripe just from the rock flap.


----------



## Sinclair




----------



## SNOWBOB11

That density though!!! Looks great. Very nicely done.


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That density though!!! Looks great. Very nicely done.


Thanks! I think my seeding rate was about 8lbs/1000, and it ALL came up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Dang, 8lb per k. Better get on the seranade apps next year to avoid any fungal issues.


----------



## social port

I can't get over the color and how full everything looks. Added to that, you got these results with watering twice per day.
You present a good case for moving to Canada. The thought certainly crossed my mind. That sounds like it could go in the 'you might be a bit lawn obsessed ' thread.

Looks great, Sinclair


----------



## pennstater2005

Sinclair said:


>


That is thick and getting a darker green look to it! Wow! Mine is sort of a yellow color now :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks gents.

The iron supplementation has made all the difference in darkening and blending the colours.

Got a chance to put down some diagonals tonight after work and before sunset.

Lots of rain on tap for this weekend, so I will sneak in a nitrogen app tomorrow night.


----------



## chrisben

At what point does your neighbor get mad at you because you used all the dark green seed in your yard?


----------



## Sinclair

chrisben said:


> At what point does your neighbor get mad at you because you used all the dark green seed in your yard?


Ok, ok, I'll fertilize their lawn too! :lol:

Their seed went down a week later, and then suffered a partial washout and some really cold weather, so by appearance they are 3 weeks behind my new seedlings.


----------



## chrisben

Sinclair said:


> chrisben said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what point does your neighbor get mad at you because you used all the dark green seed in your yard?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, I'll fertilize their lawn too! :lol:
> 
> Their seed went down a week later, and then suffered a partial washout and some really cold weather, so by appearance they are 3 weeks behind my new seedlings.
Click to expand...

lol, understood, I've been watching the photos, I was just waiting for the funny story.


----------



## gregonfire

Sinclair said:


>


I don't know what you're talking about man, yours definitely wins!! Hands down. Nice work brother.


----------



## Sinclair

gregonfire said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about man, yours definitely wins!! Hands down. Nice work brother.
Click to expand...

Thanks bud!


----------



## Sinclair

I gave the neighbours' lawn its first cut since the reno, and I made a blanket app of 2,4D to knock back the dandelions.

Things are looking good. It's a shame the season is almost over.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Beautiful color!


----------



## Sinclair

Colonel K0rn said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks! 

Here's a shot from a second floor window showing things a bit more fairly. There are a few problem spots on the neighbours' lawn where the tree used to be. It needs some more soil amending and levelling next spring.

Next summer our combined lawns will dominate our small town. :lol: :nod: :twisted:

We had great weather this weekend. The grass is loving it!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

I love how your iron dark green is seeping into his lawn from that photo.


----------



## gregonfire

wow, it's so dark! love it.


----------



## Sinclair

It's Christmas in October in Canada!

Thanks Snowbob11 for the link.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Lol, no prob man. I'm glad it came with no hold up's. I've ordered from them a few times and it's come with no problems every time. The duty charge can be killer high sometimes though.


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Lol, no prob man. I'm glad it came with no hold up's. I've ordered from them a few times and it's come with no problems every time. The duty charge can be killer high sometimes though.


Have you had success with larger format liquids like Trimec or Dithiopyr?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

The largest liquid produced I've ordered is a 1 gallon bottle of weed pro 41% glyphosate concentrate. That's what I used to kill my lawn for my reno. I also got a 25 lb bag of dimension granular pre-e. No problems with receiving any of it.


----------



## Sinclair

May 27, 2017:



October 27, 2017:


----------



## social port

That is one heck of a before-and-after presentation. 
(Individual results may vary)


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks SP.

I threw down way too much seed, and had very cooperative weather.


----------



## Sinclair

Cut and bagged leaves @ 2" HOC

Applied the following:

Prodiamine @ 0.2oz / 1000sf
Iron Chelate 7% @ 1.8oz / 1000sf

Hence all the foot prints.

Used the wheel marks from the cut as a guide for applying. Thanks for the video tip, Grass Daddy.


----------



## Sinclair

It's been 3 weeks since my last fertilization. Top growth is really slow now.


----------



## jessehurlburt

fantastic results!


----------



## LawnNerd

Man, that is one heck of a transformation!


----------



## pennstater2005

Sinclair said:


> It's been 3 weeks since my last fertilization. Top growth is really slow now.


Yep. It's winding down now. I for one won't mind the break. Time to bust out the snowblower!


----------



## Sinclair

pennstater2005 said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 3 weeks since my last fertilization. Top growth is really slow now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's winding down now. I for one won't mind the break. Time to bust out the snowblower!
Click to expand...

Ice fishing season. :nod: :nod: :nod:


----------



## Sinclair

Mowed with the bag on for leaves today.

Not much grass being cut.

Lawn starting to look tired.

The low HOC doesn't lie as it shows where more levelling is needed and where the KBG has to do work next spring.

It's always sad when summer flings end!


----------



## Sinclair

A few current pics of the combined lawn with my neighbours.

I am reclaiming the front half of the perennial bed in August after my wife decides which plants she wants to keep and consolidates them closer to the house.

I already seeded a small strip on the edge to give a mower width to prevent scalping along the driveway.

New honeylocust trees were installed by the city.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Sinclair

Looks amazingly lush! Love the landscaping and edging too. Beautiful neighborhood :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

pennstater2005 said:


> @Sinclair
> 
> Looks amazingly lush! Love the landscaping and edging too. Beautiful neighborhood :thumbup:


Thanks! The grass is flying. We've had perfect growing conditions, and I've been letting 'er have it with the organic fert. Make hay while the sun shines, they say. 

Looking forward to taking the gardens up a notch this year with quality over quantity.

We live on a cul-de-sac approximately 300' from the nearest crossroad. It's really nice never having through traffic.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sinclair said:


> It's really nice never having through traffic.


I'm definitely jealous of that.


----------



## g-man

I think you should reclaim 100% of the perrenial bed.  the lawn looks too nice for a large bed.


----------



## bobcajun

Wow, good job! I'm very jealous after all my failed experiences to get a good looking lawn here in New-Brunswick. You work hard and that's a awesome result.


----------



## JohnP

Lookin' good sir! You can certainly see your hard work paying off!!


----------



## Sinclair

Kentucky Blue living up to its name.


----------



## pennstater2005

Is your hand covering up the bad section 

As usual it looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

pennstater2005 said:


> Is your hand covering up the bad section
> 
> As usual it looks amazing :thumbup:


It's a trick Allyn Hane shared in one of his videos! The sun was really messing with the colour balance of the iPhone, so I stuck my hand in frame, and then everything corrected back to what it looked like in real life.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sinclair said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your hand covering up the bad section
> 
> As usual it looks amazing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trick Allyn Hane shared in one of his videos! The sun was really messing with the colour balance of the iPhone, so I stuck my hand in frame, and then everything corrected back to what it looked like in real life.
Click to expand...

Now that I will be trying sometime.


----------



## Sinclair

Big time disease pressure after that week of hot humid weather. Seems the rye is much more affected than the bluegrass.

Things are cooling off and drying out this week, hopefully it clears up.

Ordered propiconazole just in case.


----------



## Sinclair

Bag mowed at 3 1/4".

The lawn looks a little better today, but patch is still going hard in places.

My edges, from the curb, up the driveway, and along the sidewalk have revived and are thriving.



But not even a foot away...



I think the week of hot humid weather hit the grass hard at the end of the spring flush.

Everyone around town has disease pressure.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I've noticed a lot of lawns and grass that do look like they have disease pressure as well. It's earlier than you normally see around here. I'll be spraying serenade on a regular basis to try and fight fungal issues. Luckily I haven't had any fungal issues as of yet. This cool weather we've been having the last few days should help.


----------



## Sinclair

@SNOWBOB11 where did you get your serenade?

I ordered propiconazole form seed world, but would prefer to use a biofungicide.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sinclair said:


> @SNOWBOB11 where did you get your serenade?
> 
> I ordered propiconazole form seed world, but would prefer to use a biofungicide.


I ordered it from 7 springs farms in the states. http://www.7springsfarm.com/serenade-biofungicide-liquid-concentrate-1-quart/
The price per bottle isn't too bad but the shipping is killer. I ordered 3 quart size bottles and the shipping was $50 US ouch. The shipping was the same for 1-3 bottles. There used to be a place in Toronto called william dam seeds that sold natria which is the same thing but they don't have the concentrate anymore. Only the ready to spray version.


----------



## Sinclair

We've been cool and dry, then warm and dry for a week. Fungus pressure has backed off significantly.

Now the lawn is just starting to grow out of its ugly, stemmy, post-seedhead phase.

The edges of the lawn are dynamite, and are slowly spreading inward - dark green, soft, dense and vigorous. I figure the rest of the lawn will follow in a week or two.


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks for the info @SNOWBOB11


----------



## Sinclair

I've decided to do a full reno. I regret not doing it last year.

My neighbour's lawn that I nuked and seeded with 100% KBG is now denser and more uniform than mine, and it had only the slightest of disease pressure this year, which required no chemical intervention. Their lawn has been 100% organic since seed down last fall.

The existing PRG in my lawn, about 50% of the total stand, has struggled since early June when it produced a heavy crop of seed heads, and then was hit hard by brown patch, enough so that I've made two apps of Propiconazole.

Now that those issues have stabilized, the third problem is that the vigorous KBG is growing faster than the still sluggish PRG, so the lawn looks shaggy after a couple days. And, there are bare areas where the PRG really got smacked with patch.

I'm having a sprinkler system put in second last week of August. My plan now is to start the kill, install sprinklers, reclaim some of the flower bed, do a proper leveling, and have seed down on the same date, one year later.

Live and learn. My advice to anyone trying to do it half way - just go all the way the first time.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Lawn looks great from the pics but if your not happy with it then good on you. I'll be interested to see your progress for sure. Lots of work ahead of you.


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Lawn looks great from the pics but if your not happy with it then good on you. I'll be interested to see your progress for sure. Lots of work ahead of you.


Thanks Bob.

It's a case of "good from far, but far from good."

My goal is to be 100% organic in a couple years time, and my neighbour's lawn, on the exact same mowing, fertility, and watering schedule as mine (I treat it all as one lawn combined), has thrived in its first year with minimal weed and disease pressure...so the choice has been made clear by a controlled, single variable season long experiment. 

Ordering some good stuff from SeedWorld, and will be painting the lawn extra blue this weekend!


----------



## Sinclair

Diggin trenches and sprayin Glypho.

The neighbours lawn that I reno'd last fall has been dominating me for 2 months.

Irrigation going in this weekend. Going to finish up the kill and seed down next weekend.


----------



## Grasshopper

Hey Sinclair, where in Ontario are you located?

I was going to overseed KBG this year into my northern mix like you did but I just started considering a reno of the front. Now after reading your journal and seeing the dates you nuked and seeded your neighbors yard
I think ill be taking your advice on 
"Live and learn. My advice to anyone trying to do it half way - just go all the way the first time"

I felt that it would be too late in the season but your results say otherwise!


----------



## Sinclair

I'm in the northern GTA smack between Lake Simcoe and Lake Ontario.

Last year we started my neighbours reno later than ideal (Seed down Sep 3) and it turned out fine!

If you can start this weekend with the Glypho go for it.

Seeding KBG into an existing lawn yielded an above average but not excellent lawn a year later.


----------



## Grasshopper

Not too far from me then!

I should have planned this better and added roundup concentrate to my seedworld order...

Will 5 liters (Canadian tire) be enough for 700sq ft you think?


----------



## Sinclair

Oh ya. You can almost do 700sf twice with that.


----------



## Grasshopper

Great Thanks! 
Sorted... I'll be buying a jug tomorrow.


----------



## Harts

Just read this. I hope you won't be short on my account!


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> Just read this. I hope you won't be short on my account!


I have plenty, no worries!


----------



## Sinclair

Irrigation system is buried.

First app of glypho from a few days ago getting the grass a little faded and crunchy.


----------



## Sinclair

Neighbours' KBG looking good at 4" HOC


----------



## Sinclair

Kill is progressing nicely.

Did some grading work along the curb and driveway to bring things back to flush and ease some of the steeper contours. Still more work to be done there.

This weekend will see the the front half of the perennial bed dug out, and a couple yards of compost/sand mix to fill it and level the rest of the lawn.


----------



## Grasshopper

Looking good :thumbup:
Where are you getting your compost/sand mix from? Are you mixing it yourself?

Was looking into getting just topsoil but might incorporate some sand if I can.

peellandscapedepot.com and earthcosoils.com seem to best pricewise from what Ive seen so far.


----------



## g-man

When is your target seed day?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks good.


----------



## Sinclair

@Grasshopper picamix.ca. Grass Grower mix.

@g-man Aug 27. Would prefer sooner, but neighbours will have some construction traffic into their back yard this weekend, and the easiest route is across my lawn.

@SNOWBOB11 Thanks!


----------



## JohnP

WAIT! DANG! I'm gonna have to read up! You nuked!!


----------



## Sinclair

#seeddown
#yolomode


----------



## Sinclair

Seed down last year - One year to the day!


----------



## llO0DQLE

Sinclair said:


> @g-man Aug 27. Would prefer sooner, but neighbours will have some construction traffic into their back yard this weekend, and the easiest route is across my lawn.





Sinclair said:


>


I love how they planted bushes on their side so that they have to go and walk on your property if they need access to their backyard.


----------



## Harts

Good job man. My seed down was today too(updated thread coming).

How often do you plan on watering now that you've got one of them fancy new systems??


----------



## iowa jim

Good luck but i don't think you will need it after seeing your last one. Loved how you get that color to pop just after 30 days. Thats something that you don't see on here very often.


----------



## Sinclair

llO0DQLE said:


> I love how they planted bushes on their side so that they have to go and walk on your property if they need access to their backyard.


The current owners didn't plant those bushes, and have mentioned removing them and adding more grass, which is great!


----------



## Harts

I want to know how you convinced your wife to remove part of your garden bed and add more grass!


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> I want to know how you convinced your wife to remove part of your garden bed and add more grass!


She's the one that weeds the garden! 😜

To your earlier question, I'm running each zone 15 minutes, 4 times a day when it's not raining.


----------



## Sinclair

iowa jim said:


> Good luck but i don't think you will need it after seeing your last one. Loved how you get that color to pop just after 30 days. Thats something that you don't see on here very often.


Thanks. I hope to duplicate the results. It's convenient to have a photo journal with the exact same dates from last year to compare and to manage expectations (and anxieties).


----------



## llO0DQLE

Sinclair said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they planted bushes on their side so that they have to go and walk on your property if they need access to their backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> The current owners didn't plant those bushes, and have mentioned removing them and adding more grass, which is great!
Click to expand...

Ah I see. Nice of you to delay seed down so they can walk through your property. I would've suggested they remove the bushes instead as they were already planning to do so anyway and then their section could get seeded together with your reno.


----------



## Sinclair

First baby photo of 2018:



The Tenacity is lighting up the random dicot weeds that poke through:


----------



## Devil

This is so cool to watch, we're all getting sprout action around the same time. I don't know how you and @Harts found the one sprout though. I woke up yesterday morning and saw tons. I wish I could have seen just one so I could take the "just delivered" pic!


----------



## Sinclair

Day 6:


----------



## JohnP

Can't wait to nominate you for LOTM. Killin' it dude!


----------



## cfinden

@Sinclair Looks great! How's the temperature been in Ontario? I heard you guys had a heat wave last week. In the West it feels like winter is coming any day.


----------



## Grasshopper

Congrats on the babies! 
Look forward to following updates.


----------



## Sinclair

cfinden said:


> @Sinclair Looks great! How's the temperature been in Ontario? I heard you guys had a heat wave last week. In the West it feels like winter is coming any day.


It's been warm here, and the weather folks keep warning of heavy showers, but so far not much has materialized, thankfully. Give me warm sunny days and no rain please!

I suspect we will be warm all fall, then get polar vortexed for 3 months again!


----------



## Sinclair

Day 8:

I think having an irrigation system with frequent small applications of water has made a difference. Seedlings appear a day or two ahead of last year's schedule.


----------



## Sinclair

JohnP said:


> Can't wait to nominate you for LOTM. Killin' it dude!


Next June


----------



## Harts

Looking good. My progress seems to track about a day behind yours. I'll post another update later tonight on my thread on day 8.


----------



## Grasshopper

You must be very encouraged by the even looking germination!
What rate did you seed at?


----------



## Sinclair

@Harts looking forward to your update.
@Grasshopper it's definitely relieving when things start to break through. I seeded at 4lbs/1000


----------



## llO0DQLE

4lbs/M is heavy. General recommendation is 2 - 3 lbs. What made you decide to seed that heavy? This is all KBG right?


----------



## Sinclair

4lbs/1000 was the upper end of the recommended rate listed in the tech sheet for my seeds.


----------



## Grasshopper

Was your neighbour's reno also seeded at 4lbs/m of the same mix last year? And you said he had no fungal issues this year?


----------



## Sinclair

It was probably heavier. We had concerns of washout after the remnants of Hurricane Irma came through, and put down more seed.

Their lawn had very minor fungal pressure during the worst parts of June/July. It didn't require intervention. The PRG in my lawn was hit the hardest.


----------



## Sinclair

Same seed mix, yes.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 9:


----------



## Grasshopper

It's already a darker green than your neighbour's :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

Grasshopper said:


> It's already a darker green than your neighbour's :lol:


Low-light is the kindest.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Great progress for day 9.


----------



## iowa jim

Looks great for 9 days.


----------



## llO0DQLE

So you're counting seed down day as day zero right? Which day did you see germination? That is really awesome for day 9 (or 10 depending how you count it). At this rate you'll have a lawn by day 30.


----------



## Sinclair

llO0DQLE said:


> So you're counting seed down day as day zero right? Which day did you see germination? That is really awesome for day 9 (or 10 depending how you count it). At this rate you'll have a lawn by day 30.


@llO0DQLE Yes - seed down day is day zero, so the day numbers are "days since" seed down. I seeded on Sunday and saw the first seedling poke through on Thursday, which is 4 full days after seed down. This is consistent with my observations last year, when I saw germination after 5 days, and did a proper mowing on day 27.

@iowa jim @SNOWBOB11 Thanks gents.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Nice. I've never had germination that quick. I mighta had germination around day 6 or 7 but not Day 4.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 11:

Seedlings have started to put out second leaves.

Roots are about 3/8"-1/2" long.


----------



## Sinclair

Going to cut back on the water. Have what looks like a fungal issue in a few places. It's not damping off or Tenacity bleaching.



It's pretty mild and isolated at this point. Will spray Propiconazole if it gets any worse and/or water reduction isn't effective.

Overall, doing well.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 15:

Not much going on visibly. Deep in pout.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 19: Turning the corner now.


----------



## social port

@Sinclair I'm still learning the basics of KBG. Would you mind telling me the significance of the day 19 picture ("turning the corner")?
Is it tillering? 
I've seen some of my bluegrass babies do this, and, not knowing any better, I've wondered if I missed some fescue or spread some fescue seed somehow.


----------



## Harts

@social port, @Sinclair and I spread the same seed on the same day so we are in a similar stage to each other - although I think his is 2-3 days ahead of mine. With mine I noticed that there wasn't much growth from about day 10/11 to about day 18. I woke up this morning and it looks like the grass starting growing again almost overnight and getting fuller. The sprouts are also starting to show more than one leaf blade. Overall, my blades are up to about an inch with some as high as approx. 2".

If you have a couple of really tall shoots, it could be grass that was leftover from the kill (assuming you did a reno). I know I had some really tall grass after day 5 or 6 that I knew wasn't KBG.


----------



## Sinclair

@social port KBG is notorious for its "sprout & pout" phase in that it germinates, grows a little, then completely stalls for a week or more. I saw very little top growth from day 10 until this morning

Now, I'm seeing more and more seedlings putting out their second and third leaf blades, and the vertical growth has resumed.


----------



## social port

@Harts and @Sinclair, thanks for the info. Several of my sprouts had a structure similar to the one in the picture above. I knew the sprouts were in the pout phase, and I wasn't sure why a few of them already had multiple blades, whereas most did not.

I did assume that some might not be bluegrass, but Sinclair's picture made me reconsider. From what both of you are saying, it very well could be bluegrass.


----------



## Harts

Well it's day 23 and no update!


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> Well it's day 23 and no update!


I've been leaving when it's dark in the morning and getting home late. Back to school traffic sucks!

Give me a minute...


----------



## Sinclair

Day 23:

Getting talker & darker. There's some wide variability in maturity. Some areas are +2" tall and turning darker green, other areas are still pale lime and an inch tall.

Going to change to watering 1x per day.


----------



## Devil

Sinclair said:


> Day 23:
> 
> Getting talker & darker. There's some wide variability in maturity. Some areas are +2" tall and turning darker green, other areas are still pale lime and an inch tall.
> 
> Going to change to watering 1x per day.


Wow makes me wish I had a blend too lol 
It looks amazing! I'm still waiting for my pure KBG to cover the whole yard up without any patches.


----------



## Sinclair

Devil said:


> Wow makes me wish I had a blend too lol
> It looks amazing! I'm still waiting for my pure KBG to cover the whole yard up without any patches.


I have the benefit of being able to stand far away to take photos and not get hit by traffic or have neighbours complain! 🤣

Close up there are still bare patches that can been seen.

Yours will get there - it looks great.


----------



## Harts

Looks great! Don't you love those shots from the side? Looks perfect when you walk up to it. Then you stand over it and question your whole existence when you see patches!

Overall you have some great density.

Almost time to mow. I walked on mine tonight to pull a few weeds. Grass bounced back nicely.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> Looks great! Don't you love those shots from the side? Looks perfect when you walk up to it. Then you stand over it and question your whole existence when you see patches!
> 
> Overall you have some great density.
> 
> Almost time to mow. I walked on mine tonight to pull a few weeds. Grass bounced back nicely.


I too walked on it for the first time last night to pull 3 or 4 tall grassy weeds. Looked like Annual Rye, which Tenacity wouldn't have controlled. Very few weeds otherwise.

Going to give it a light feed of Urea tonight.

Might dust off the Fiskars reel this weekend. Things are too soft and wet for the Toro.


----------



## Harts

I wish I could convince my wife that I NEED a reel mower. Been looking on Kijiji but haven't found anything reasonable.

She's still not pleased about the smell of the Brett Young Biosolid sitting in my garage.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> I wish I could convince my wife that I NEED a reel mower. Been looking on Kijiji but haven't found anything reasonable.
> 
> She's still not pleased about the smell of the Brett Young Biosolid sitting in my garage.


If you can't spend $100 without getting in trouble...


----------



## Sinclair

Put down 1lb/k Urea last night. Will mow this weekend.


----------



## Harts

1lb already? You're a savage!

If I didn't have to but the fungicide, I'd be inclined to get on the fiskars.

I just sent him a message offering $75. We'll see....


----------



## Harts

@Sinclair Dude countered with $90. If he doesn't sell it in a week, he'll take $75.

Does it matter that there isn't a grass catcher?


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> @Sinclair Dude countered with $90. If he doesn't sell it in a week, he'll take $75.
> 
> Does it matter that there isn't a grass catcher?


Nah, it's good. I don't have the catcher. The orange hood can be pivoted to send the clippings forward or rearward.

If you shoot forward, and aren't taking off too much in one cut, it kinda-sorta mulches. It's not a true fine mulch, but it's not bad.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 26: My wife said "it looks like a lawn."

Reel mowed at 1.5"


----------



## Sinclair

Can't wait to have things firmed up to the point where I can work on the mulch beds and get everything tidied up.


----------



## Harts

Looks great. You didn't get any rain this afternoon?


----------



## Sinclair

A little bit, but everything was dry when I got home from work thanks to the 100 km/h wind!


----------



## Harts

I won't get to cut mine until Sunday.

I even left work early and it decided to pour.

Although your reno has always been 2-3 days ahead of mine.


----------



## Sinclair

Did you use any synthetic starter?

I put down 1.5x bag rate of Scott's 24-25-5 on seed day.


----------



## Harts

I used the same. Off the top of my head I don't remember the rate.

Overall I'm happy with the progress. It's long enough that when I mow this weekend I'll probably cut maybe 20% of the new grass.

I'm also going to jump up to half pound of N instead of 0.25.


----------



## Sinclair

One month since seed down:

Mowed with the reel mower at 1.5" for a second time. Colour is starting to darken.

Neighbours' one year old KBG is shedding and starting to put out fresh new growth. Cut low with rotary at 2".

Will apply 1lb/k Urea tomorrow to both.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Told you you'd have a lawn in a month. Very nice! Please do report any fungal pressure. Not that I'm hoping for any, on the contrary I hope not, but I was concerned about the seeding rate. It would be educational to know how much we can get away with with heavy seeding.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looking great. Colour is really starting to look good too.


----------



## Harts

Looks great. It's looking like it's filling nicely.


----------



## Sinclair

llO0DQLE said:


> Told you you'd have a lawn in a month. Very nice! Please do report any fungal pressure. Not that I'm hoping for any, on the contrary I hope not, but I was concerned about the seeding rate. It would be educational to know how much we can get away with with heavy seeding.


So far so good! Last year I seeded heavier, and only had some minor rust in late Oct / early Nov.


----------



## Sinclair

@SNOWBOB11 @Harts Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> @Sinclair Dude countered with $90. If he doesn't sell it in a week, he'll take $75.


Any word on this?


----------



## Harts

He emailed me yesterday saying he'll sell it for $80. I'm thinking about it.

I've already cut once with the rotary and it came out fine. I'll get my second cut in tomorrow maybe, so, I mean how many times am I going to use the rotary between now and the end of the season? I don't see any renos in my future as we do plan on moving at some point in the next few years. And the deal I made with my wife was that I would use it, then turn around and sell it in the Spring.

We'll see.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Just get it. You're gonna wanna reno down the road. Could be your backyard, new place, new cultivar you wanna convert your lawn to etc. I've kept mine for years and even though I dont use it often I always end up using it at some point.


----------



## Harts

Well no, you can't use yours because you have snow!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But you're not wrong. And I can always tell my wife I got it for cheaper than $80.

Although it's funny how she can spend her mat leave on Amazon all day yet I get grief for small purchases. I get packages delivered to my office almost every week it seems. In fact, I just got one delivered today from Gap. :roll:

@Sinclair sorry to hijack your thread!


----------



## llO0DQLE

Lol the snow melted and I sprayed FAS today. Still cold tho. High of 8 today. Ugh.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 34: First mow with the rotary @ 2".


----------



## samjonester

Nice work! That looks great. The color is darkening up, too!


----------



## Sinclair

Looking forward to some better growing days. It's been a little on the cold side here.


----------



## Sinclair

@samjonester thanks, I am overall happy. What you can't see from that photo is the disparity between some of the grass. In places it looks like sod, and others still look like seedlings.


----------



## Harts

Well that's because you took the photo from the "good angle"! Haha

Mine looks great looking from the side. I cringe every time I stand over top of it and see the thinner areas! I know they will fill in over time, but it still drives me crazy.

I noticed the colour starting to change on mine this past week. Looking forward to getting an iron app down before the end of the season (should be arriving this week from SW).

Your progress is looking great!


----------



## Grasshopper

Sinclair said:


> Looking forward to some better growing days. It's been a little on the cold side here.


Aint that the truth, haven't seen the sun for days too but nice to have some rain finally. 
Your lawn's progressing very nicely.



Harts said:


> Well that's because you took the photo from the "good angle"! Haha
> 
> Mine looks great looking from the side. I cringe every time I stand over top of it and see the thinner areas! I know they will fill in over time, but it still drives me crazy.


I find myself always pulling in and out of my driveway slooowly as it offers the best view of my reno and not the thinner areas :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

Day 49:

Tried the striper for the first time. I need practice!

Also, new paver walkway is almost done - just need to cut in the curved soldier course, and I replaced the lilac hedge with holly.

Need to paint the gate to match the railings. The blue was fun with the lilacs, but the holly needs something more subtle.

Going to do some edits to the perennial bed and call it a season!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Lawn is looking great. I like the new shrubs and interlock as well.


----------



## Harts

Looks nice and thick!


----------



## Green

What units is your temperature measured in for your forecasts?


----------



## JohnP

Well done!!


----------



## Sinclair

Green said:


> What units is your temperature measured in for your forecasts?


Celsius. To get to Fahrenheit, the exact conversion is 1.8x + 32.

A rough approximation that's easier on the brain is 2x + 30, which will get you within 2-4F for a decent range of temperatures.


----------



## Sinclair

@SNOWBOB11
@Harts 
@JohnP

Thanks!


----------



## Green

Sinclair said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> What units is your temperature measured in for your forecasts?
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius. To get to Fahrenheit, the exact conversion is 1.8x + 32.
> 
> A rough approximation that's easier on the brain is 2x + 30, which will get you within 2-4F for a decent range of temperatures.
Click to expand...

Ok. So 20x2 + 30 =70. So it's been warm...around 70, where you are last week. Has it dropped since then? We are in the 50s now here.


----------



## Harts

@Green We had 3-4 nice days last week. 2 of which reached the 80s. 14 day forecast calls for highs of mid 40s to 50. Nights are getting cool and dropping into the 30s.


----------



## Harts

You striped your neighbours lawn too, didn't you!?

You'll get the hang of it. It's hard to use around garden beds.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> You striped your neighbours lawn too, didn't you!?


I don't know what you're talking about.ardon: (I need to edge!)


----------



## g-man

I like the no domination line look.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Sinclair said:


>


That's very nice and green. Have you done soil testing? I wonder what your iron and pH levels are. Very nice.


----------



## Sinclair

Hello again from the finally warm and somewhat dry north.

Reno came through winter strong and is looking great.

Time to put the striper back on!


----------



## Harts

Well it's about time! Good to hear from you.

My small reno looks pretty good. Although I was late this year in getting done more Urea to help thicken it. After 2 apps, it looks much better.

Your reno looks great!


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks @Harts!

In addition to the Home Hardware 9-2-2, I've added this into the program:

https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=85&n=Alfalfa-5-1-5-w-Kelp-Meal

The grass seems to really like the alfalfa.


----------



## cfinden

@Sinclair looks great! Nice dark color.

That Alfalfa with kelp looks great did you order it off that site or from somewhere local?


----------



## Sinclair

@cfinden I bought it from the company that I linked - they are very close to where I work, so I picked it up.


----------



## cfinden

@Sinclair nice! Pricing is way better than my farm supply store. They want $89 for a 50lb bag of straight Kelp Meal.


----------



## Sinclair

@cfinden

This is the company that makes the fertilizer. They have a western Canada section on their site and the alfalfa & kelp is listed. Might be worth an email to see where you can buy it locally.

https://turf-sharkfertilizer.com/


----------



## cfinden

@Sinclair Thanks man, I appreciate the help. I feel like half the battle in finding lawn products in Canada is knowing a part number or brand/product name.

Just got a Toro Recycler, jealous of your Super Recycler! Do you mind sharing how much it cost in Canadian pesos? I paid $648 for my Recycler at Home Depot. They didn't even know what a Super Recycler was at Home Depot...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looking great @Sinclair.


----------



## Sinclair

cfinden said:


> Just got a Toro Recycler, jealous of your Super Recycler! Do you mind sharing how much it cost in Canadian pesos? I paid $648 for my Recycler at Home Depot. They didn't even know what a Super Recycler was at Home Depot...


I got a great deal.

Toro Model 20382, 160cc GCV Honda, RWD Personal Pace.

Reg. Price is $859, Toro event sale price $744, taxes in. $840.


----------



## Sinclair

llO0DQLE said:


> Told you you'd have a lawn in a month. Very nice! Please do report any fungal pressure. Not that I'm hoping for any, on the contrary I hope not, but I was concerned about the seeding rate. It would be educational to know how much we can get away with with heavy seeding.


@llO0DQLE From last fall through to now, no issues. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast and may do a preventive rate of propiconazole. I do want to stay as close as possible to 100% organic, however.


----------



## Baretta

@Sinclair how do you like your Toro. Some on CL just dropped the price.

https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/grd/d/langley-toro-super-recycler-lawn-mower/6907314016.html


----------



## Sinclair

Baretta said:


> @Sinclair how do you like your Toro. Some on CL just dropped the price.
> 
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/rds/grd/d/langley-toro-super-recycler-lawn-mower/6907314016.html


The cut quality and fineness of mulch is great.

My only complaint is that it feels a little unruly when trying to go around turns like the one I have around my tree. I've tried adjusting the Personal Pace up , down, and in between, and can't find a sweet spot.

My other Toro does not have Personal Pace, so I can steer independently of applying power to the drive wheels, and cornering is easier.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Sinclair said:


> @llO0DQLE From last fall through to now, no issues. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast and may do a preventive rate of propiconazole. I do want to stay as close as possible to 100% organic, however.


Thanks for the follow up! Did you do any preventative fungicides (bio or chemical) last year or this year at all?


----------



## Grasshopper

Looking good! What's the hoc?


----------



## Sinclair

@llO0DQLE nada! I was going to spray preventively for snow mold, but never did.

@Grasshopper 3.75" in the latest photos, but I've taken it down to 3.25". Just as green, but looks tidier.


----------



## Sinclair

Friday night cut.

The 2017 reno on my neighbours' lawn and the 2018 reno on my lawn are really becoming seamless now.

The 2 year old KBG is just slightly darker under certain light.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Very very nice! Love the density and color! What's the HOC? Are the varieties the ones in your sig? I can't remember what you seeded with.

I think your front yard looks a lot better now with the garden bed downsized and with smaller plants. I personally would've preferred no tree but as you stated, it was the city that put that there. That really bugs me that they can just do what they want on your property. It looks good right now, not sure how big those trees get and shade may become an issue a few years down the road. I see it all the time around here, and was the case with my previous property. Small lawns with big trees in the middle casting a lot of shade. And people struggle to grow grass and weeds take over especially for properties that face north. Idk who the geniuses are that they hire to design the landscaping with these developments.


----------



## Sinclair

HOC is 3.25". This is my happy spot I think. Any taller and it gets a bit floppy.

The tree is unfortunate, but that technically isn't my property, though I am expected to maintain it.

One good thing - once I got the notice that a new tree would be planted, I did some research, called the city, and asked for a honeylocust, as their shade is considered "filtered" due to small, spaced out foliage, and this particular variety (Streetkeeper) keeps a more upright form rather than branching laterally. To my delight and surprise, they gave me the tree I asked for!


----------



## Sinclair

@llO0DQLE Yes - the lawn was seeded with the varieties in my signature, 25% each.


----------



## W8INLINE

Your *** looks awesome. Where did you get it from? The only place locally that I know of is Quality Seeds but I don't think they have those varieties.


----------



## Sinclair

W8INLINE said:


> Your *** looks awesome. Where did you get it from? The only place locally that I know of is Quality Seeds but I don't think they have those varieties.


I got my seed from a local sod farm, and it was a Pickseed Elite KBG blend. You have to find an employee willing to sell you the seed they use to make the sod, and not the consumer PRG/KBG/FF mixes they sell to the public, and you'll more than likely be buying 50lbs, unfortunately.

Quality seeds does carry Midnight. I'd ask for that.


----------



## W8INLINE

Thank you Sinclair. Here is a thread I just posted about my lawn. As you see 50lbs is not a problem for the size lawn I am dealing with lol https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10763

At the recommended 4lb per 1000 for *** overseeding I see on different sites I would need at least 3 50lb bags


----------



## social port

@Sinclair, your lawn is looking great, as usual :thumbup:


----------



## llO0DQLE

I was suspecting that, that that section is part of city property, which is crazy with how far it extends into your yard. That's basically about halfway to your front porch. Nice research on the tree though!


----------



## Sinclair

Man, I need more practice with Striping around the obstacles. Good thing the grass is still growing like mad.


----------



## Sinclair

social port said:


> @Sinclair, your lawn is looking great, as usual :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## llO0DQLE

Awesome color and density!


----------



## Sinclair

llO0DQLE said:


> Awesome color and density!


Thanks - I'm very happy with it. I think the addition of the alfalfa fertilizer has made a huge difference, comparing the first year progress of this reno vs. that of the previous year's reno.


----------



## Harts

Stripes look awesome! It's about time you got that roller going.


----------



## MMoore

Sinclair said:


> thanks - I'm very happy with it. I think the addition of the alfalfa fertilizer has made a huge difference, comparing the first year progress of this reno vs. that of the previous year's reno.


how much of the alfalfa are you putting down?
I was going to get the TSC horse alfalfa but may get a few bags of this with kelp and use that instead for what I imagine is a smaller prill to hide in the grass better.


----------



## Sinclair

@MMoore $31.99 + Tax for 20kg.

I don't know what shipping would cost - I picked up as it's very close to where I work.

https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=85&n=Alfalfa-5-1-5-w-Kelp-Meal


----------



## Sinclair

And now I read your comment more closely and you asked about application rate, lol.

20lbs/1000, once a month.

I put down the HH 9-2-2 once a week at about 2-3lbs/1000.


----------



## MMoore

your doing 20lbs/1000 of the alfalfa/kelp? sounds like a looooot, but that's 1lb/1000 of N/month. so your doing that AND ~1lb of N/mo with HH?
2 pounds of nitrogen per month... for what months?


----------



## Sinclair

MMoore said:


> 2 pounds of nitrogen per month... for what months?


The ones without snow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MMoore

all through the summer?
and it just keeps on trucking huh.

taking notes.


----------



## Sinclair

MMoore said:


> all through the summer?
> and it just keeps on trucking huh.
> 
> taking notes.


There's an interesting topic on the "other site" talking about using huge amounts of Milorganite, all summer, and the drought and disease resisting benefit it had to the turf. I don't think the application rates talked about there are reasonable, but it's interesting nonetheless.

Google "too much milorganite" and it should be the first result.

With regard to my lawn, everything I've read says that first year KBG is very nitrogen hungry, and to let it have it. Since I'm only feeding it organics now, I'm throwin'er down.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore also keep in mind the HH stuff isn't likely to burn like the Scott's stuff you find at HD and Rona etc. It's much easier on the lawn.

Sinclair is also putting it down in light doses. If anything, he's just making himself mow more often with all the N. But he's special. He ain't like the rest of us. He has a mower for the front and backyard!


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> He ain't like the rest of us. He has a mower for the front and backyard!


Hey....wait a second.


----------



## Sinclair

Wasn't able to mow the last few nights. My last mow was Sunday.

Had to raise the HOC up to 4.25", as the grass was up to 6"+.

And here's some roses.

(Pictures uploaded out of order)


----------



## Harts

You're stripes are looking awesome. One thing I miss about taller grass is the way it stripes.

That first pic is LOTM worthy.


----------



## MMoore

Harts said:


> @MMoore also keep in mind the HH stuff isn't likely to burn like the Scott's stuff you find at HD and Rona etc. It's much easier on the lawn.
> 
> Sinclair is also putting it down in light doses. If anything, he's just making himself mow more often with all the N. But he's special. He ain't like the rest of us. He has a mower for the front and backyard!


light doses? he just told us otherwise with the HH stuff.
but I get it.

im already mowing twice a week and I use far less... but ive been doing urea apps based on how the lawn looks like its handling it.

Im picking up a bag of HH stuff hopefully today if they were able to get the truck unloaded. Is it a fragrant fert? Im having a backyard bbq Monday, would rather not smell like shit.


----------



## W8INLINE

It does have a smell to it, but I have used it a day before a bbq and noone noticed. It smells when you open the bag but not so much when you put it down from my experience


----------



## Sinclair

MMoore said:


> light doses? he just told us otherwise with the HH stuff.
> but I get it.
> 
> im already mowing twice a week and I use far less... but ive been doing urea apps based on how the lawn looks like its handling it.
> 
> Im picking up a bag of HH stuff hopefully today if they were able to get the truck unloaded. Is it a fragrant fert? Im having a backyard bbq Monday, would rather not smell like s---.


My HH fert apps are approx 0.25lb N/1000 once a week, which is similar to a urea spoon feeding schedule, but the difference being the release time.

The alfalfa apps do provide nitrogen, but I'm mainly interested in the tricontanol.

The HH fert does smell like a barnyard, but you won't notice it in the yard. Your garage might smell like success though.


----------



## MMoore

I only ordered a bag.

I was thinking about throwing down the whole thing tonight for ~1lb/m. or is that overdoing it? lol


----------



## Harts

Depending on when your last app was, you will be fine.

I found the stench hung around until the next morning but was gone after that.


----------



## MMoore

niiiice.
with rain in the forecast tomorrow I hope putting it down tonight would be good and we avoid the scent. lol

otherwise I wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Harts

I can't wait for you to open the bag! Throw 'er down tonight. Irrigate in the morning about 0.25" if it doesn't rain.

You'll be fine. The smell will be gone by Monday.


----------



## MMoore

just called and they are still unloading the truck that came in on Wednesday... I might not get it today.

way she goes.


----------



## W8INLINE

MMoore said:


> just called and they are still unloading the truck that came in on Wednesday... I might not get it today.
> 
> way she goes.


I orderd mine a week ago from the Stoufville HH and it came today....waiting for me to pickup....their truck unloaders are faster at that location I guess... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samjonester

Harts said:


> You're stripes are looking awesome. One thing I miss about taller grass is the way it stripes.
> 
> That first pic is LOTM worthy.


Agreed! Definitely LOTM worthy!

Any idea what the pink and yellow rose is @Sinclair?


----------



## Sinclair

@samjonester hey Sam, thanks! The roses are all on the same bush, just at different stages of bloom.

This is the rose: http://www.canadianartistsroses.com/en/campfirerose.html


----------



## Sinclair

Took off the striper and lowered the cut to 3.25". Trying to clear up a bit of leaf spot.


----------



## Sinclair

Took HOC down to 2.75" on Saturday. Lots of rain and humidity, and the grass was laying down too much and getting slimy down by the soil.

Colour and uniformity took a hit, and but at least everything is standing up and drying out. Going to keep it at this height for a while.


----------



## Sinclair

Still mowing at 2.75". Might even consider going down to 2.25".

Colour is coming back nicely.


----------



## Harts

2.75", 2.25".....next stop.....reel low

Sending you a text soon.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> 2.75", 2.25".....next stop.....reel low
> 
> Sending you a text soon.


LOL.

I'm looking at used reels.....


----------



## Sinclair

The 4" HOC looks awesome and super dark green in the spring, but now with this humidity, it never dries out and gets matted and slimy.

Mowing tall in the spring and low in the summer runs completely against prevailing wisdom, but I'd rather mow lower and have to add supplemental water, than to have the lawn always damp.


----------



## Sinclair

I'm a convert to FAS. Sprayed early last week, and the colour now is great.

HOC still 2.75". Leaf spot still an issue but not enough to spray.


----------



## Harts

I'm thinking I need to switch to FAS. My chelated iron does not give me that type of darn green.

Looks awesome.


----------



## Sinclair

My chelated powder has done very little for me, even when used above suggested rate for turf.

The FAS made a noticeable difference after 3 days.

I applied at the 2.0 FS/1.7 AMS rate.


----------



## Harts

I think I have one more app left with the liquid iron (Southern AG). After that, I am making the switch. I've done 2 apps so far - both at the 6oz rate (0.3oz Fe/K)- and have only seen a minor change in colour.


----------



## W8INLINE

Sorry for the stupid question but what is FAS?


----------



## Harts

Ferrous ammonium sulfate - made up of Ferrous sulfate and ammonium sulfate.

The FS gives you the green up. The AS acts as a booster to speed up the process.

Here is an original thread from Mighty Quinn.


----------



## Sinclair

Be sure to note that the cool season rate is 50% of the warm season rate.


----------



## MMoore

you get the alpha chemicals stuff from Amazon?
I was eyeing it up recently.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore that's the stuff. I'll be placing an order soon.


----------



## Sinclair

MMoore said:


> you get the alpha chemicals stuff from Amazon?
> I was eyeing it up recently.


Yup, Alpha Chemicals, exact names are Ammonium Sulfate and Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate. I got 1lb of each.

They dissolved easily for me. Didn't need a mechanical mixer or warm water.


----------



## MMoore

1lb? lol.

at 2/1.7oz/k that would be almost my whole app.

thanks though, I will add it to my rotation next year. ive bought enough stuff so far, I don't want to push it too much lol.


----------



## Harts

Sinclair said:


> Yup, Alpha Chemicals, exact names are Ammonium Sulfate and Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate. I got 1lb of each.
> 
> They dissolved easily for me. Didn't need a mechanical mixer or warm water.


But using a mixing paddle on my drill makes me feel like I'm doing something very intricate and complex!


----------



## MMoore

with the 2/1.7 oz rates are you guys irrigating it in later or is that rate safe to leave on the leaf?


----------



## Harts

It isn't necessary to rinse off. But you can as well. I believe 4 hours is the minimum amount of time to let it sit on the leaf.


----------



## Sinclair

I applied my FAS at 8pm, and my irrigation cycle ran at 4am.


----------



## Grasshopper

Are you guys adding citric acid in the mix?


----------



## Sinclair

Grasshopper said:


> Are you guys adding citric acid in the mix?


I didn't. I only saw that recommendation after I had placed my order. I am happy with my results, however.

Mowed tonight at 3.25". Leaf spot has backed off.

Finally finished cutting in the edge course of my walkway that I laid last fall. Need to fill with some compost and let the KBG grow into the edge, and make a couple minor paver edits.

New driveway in the plans for next year, or the year after....or the year after that!


----------



## Sinclair

I'm really pleased with how the FAS evened out the colour of the turf. I had light and dark patches before.


----------



## Harts

Colour looks unbelievable. Looks thick and dense. Nice job.


----------



## MMoore

Looks great. Lawn goals.


----------



## bencrabtree27

Are those annuals bordering your beds? What are they? I love them! They have really flowered out and filled in well


----------



## Harts

FAS will be delivered tomorrow. Now I'm trying to time my next app. I'm likely going to skip my PGR app because I want to bring some sand in to level and want the grass to grow through it. So maybe FAS + Urea later this week.


----------



## cfinden

@Sinclair color and density is amazing! Nicely done. I like the pink flowers around the small tree, what are they?


----------



## Sinclair

@cfinden those are called "Sunpatiens", they're a new type of impatiens that tolerates full sun.

They have done well, but they were supposed to be a more vibrant colour. In places where they are shaded, the colour is better.

If I use them again next year I'll just get white.


----------



## Sinclair

Friday Aug 9 cut, with striper back in action.


----------



## cfinden

That looks like LOTM quality to me!


----------



## Harts

Finally got the check mate back on. Looks awesome!


----------



## Sinclair

cfinden said:


> That looks like LOTM quality to me!


Thanks! I'll have to get my striping skill back in order.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> Finally got the check mate back on. Looks awesome!


Yes! Happy times are here again.

Cutting up at 3.75" and striping now that disease pressure has really backed off.


----------



## Harts

Well I think we provide a juxtaposition of what 2 similar lawns look like one year later. We planted the same seed, 1 day apart. You took care of yours this season. I got a reel mower and spent 90% of my time in the backyard! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

Evening light is the kindest.

3.75" HOC



1 year ago today:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks excellent. The uniformity of the lawn is impressive.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Sinclair said:


>


That is looking awesome! I love that small section in the first pic. Idk why but every time you post a pic it just catches my eye. So green and the curves look great. The whole yard looks great as well. Love the flowers and the arrangement of the plants. Makes me miss my old square lawn. And I love the higher HOC as well. Soooo green.


----------



## Harts

Sinclair said:


>


Meh.....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks great. Colour is perfect.


----------



## Sinclair

@llO0DQLE Thanks! That's my favourite section as well. It's always the first and last section to get hit with fert apps, so it's the densest, darkest area. Once it fills in to the new brick edge it will be perfect.

@Harts #nofilter. Low light photography is cheating, but I don't care! 🤣

Almost time for more FAS. The blue hue is fading.


----------



## Sinclair

@SNOWBOB11 thanks!

I'm happy with how it looks now considering it's a KBG mix. It's really come along in the past month. Can't wait for N blitz.


----------



## Sinclair

Took HOC down to 3.25".

Want to run it at 2.75" for N blitz starting after next week.


----------



## Sinclair

Bag mowed @ 2.75". Going to hang out at this height through the N blitz.

Sprayed FAS.


----------



## Sinclair

Side by side comparison of how thirsty the trees are. Irrigated vs. Non.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Your lawn is so much greener than any of your neighbors it's not even close.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

What are those flowers surrounding your tree's? Impatients?


----------



## Grasshopper

Man that colour is ridiculous.
Whatever happened to first year KBG being lighter in colour?? Mine is still on the lighter green side...


----------



## Sinclair

@SNOWBOB11 we got some rain, so a few lawns are starting to bounce back now, but thins got pretty crispy! We've somehow been missed by most of the storms this summer.

@FuzzeWuzze They are sun tolerant impatiens. Trade named "Sunpatiens."

@Grasshopper FAS. The stuff is magic. Before the FAS apps, my neighbours 2 year old KBG was slightly darker.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Sinclair said:


> @SNOWBOB11 we got some rain, so a few lawns are starting to bounce back now, but thins got pretty crispy! We've somehow been missed by most of the storms this summer.
> 
> @FuzzeWuzze They are sun tolerant impatiens. Trade named "Sunpatiens."
> 
> @Grasshopper FAS. The stuff is magic. Before the FAS apps, my neighbours 2 year old KBG was slightly darker.


Spreading type? I assume so because of how dense those look, my Impatients arent blooming anywhere that densely. Looks like they have spreading or a compact Sunpatiens


----------



## Devil

Grasshopper said:


> Man that colour is ridiculous.
> Whatever happened to first year KBG being lighter in colour?? Mine is still on the lighter green side...


Riiiight?!
This new FAS thing is awesome sounding!


----------



## Sinclair

@FuzzeWuzze I think these impatiens are actually the compact variety, but they've received a lot of fertilization and water.

@Devil The FAS is awesome stuff!


----------



## Sinclair

Scalped and did some needed top dressing / levelling work about a week and a half ago.

It was looking pretty sad, but it's starting to grow out of it now. Cut at 2.75" tonight.

Going to give it a couple days then apply PGR + FAS this weekend.


----------



## Sinclair

Impatiens are out of control. Will not repeat.


----------



## Harts

That's so funny. I was just admiring them. I want my front garden to be full like that.


----------



## samjonester

I love the impatients! Nothing makes a dark lawn pop like the contrast of some colorful flowers.


----------



## Sinclair

A couple recent shots.

This is really the best time of year - too bad it's getting dark and the season is almost over.


----------



## Harts

So thick and beautiful. Makes you want to lie on it.


----------



## mribbens

Sinclair said:


> A couple recent shots.
> 
> This is really the best time of year - too bad it's getting dark and the season is almost over.


Just outstanding, great landscaping and lawn, great work!!


----------



## g-man

@Sinclair how is this lawn looking in 2020?


----------



## Sinclair

g-man said:


> @Sinclair how is this lawn looking in 2020?


It was a sloooooowwww start to the season, but I'm back, and the lawn is looking great.

Projects for this year include a further shrinking of the main garden (reclaiming more turf area) and installing curbing around the garden and tree.

I have decided to keep the lawn at 2-2.5" this season. I found the extra tall cut was prone to matting, tearing, and just generally looking unkempt.

The turf is getting really tight and dense.


----------



## Babameca

Looks awesome!


----------



## Sinclair

Babameca said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks!

I've been mowing every other day at 2", and the lawn has really tightened up.

Seedheads are almost done. Going to raise HOC to 2.75" now for the hot weather.

Got my HH 9-2-2 yesterday and put it down heavy. Didn't measure...just kept going until I was satisfied. 

FAS on tap for the weekend.


----------



## Harts

Guess I need to try the shoes against the background now too.

Lawn looks dense!


----------



## DAM Lawn

Sinclair said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I've been mowing every other day at 2", and the lawn has really tightened up.
> 
> Seedheads are almost done. Going to raise HOC to 2.75" now for the hot weather.
> 
> Got my HH 9-2-2 yesterday and put it down heavy. Didn't measure...just kept going until I was satisfied.
> 
> FAS on tap for the weekend.
Click to expand...

Looks great! Really thick. I've also been cutting every other day dealing with the spearheads. First at 1.75, then was at 2.25, and just raised to 2.75 where I'll stay for the Summer. I find its a good height for me anyway, stays standing up looking tight and clean. Any taller and it starts to look messy.


----------



## Sinclair

I think it's time to break out the striper!

I'm preparing the main garden for turf reclamation. The Golden Euonymus is going to be relocated, and then a 6 week glypho program before seeding. The lawn will come all the way up to the rocks & dwarf spruce.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

More lawn is always a plus :nod:


----------



## DT1986

Hey how much water have you been putting down in the past weeks?


----------



## Sinclair

DT1986 said:


> Hey how much water have you been putting down in the past weeks?


When it was really hot, I was doing 0.5" every third day, so a little over an inch/week.

By the looks of the forecast, I'll probably start the same schedule on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## DT1986

That's not bad. Do you have some shade from the trees nearby? I am fully exposed and got scorched the past few days.


----------



## Sinclair

I have very little shade.

The honeylocust that is front and centre gives a small strip of shade, but most of the lawn gets full sun from 7am-7pm.

Most of the mature trees on my street have been removed due to Emerald Ash Bore infestations.

I truly believe that frequent and generous organic fertilization and an abundance of earthworms has given me a very deep and robust root network. I have no science to back this up, just a hunch.


----------



## DT1986

Your lawn looks amazing.


----------



## Sinclair

DT1986 said:


> Your lawn looks amazing.


Thanks! 

This is its second full season post-reno, and it is really starting to shine, and is much more resilient.


----------



## Harts

Don't kid yousrelf folks, he paints his lawn green.

It's looking awesome man. I've let my little strip go. Going to over seed with with PRG in the Fall. It takes a beating from the winter - rocks, salt, dirt etc. I also think there's an underlying issue in the soil, but based on the conversations you and I have had, I have zero interest in putting in too much effort.


----------



## Chris LI

Sinclair said:


>


Your lawn really looks amazing! You mentioned 2" HOC in the post with this photo. It looks really dense, and doesn't look like it is taller than the top of your toes. That looks like a great HOC. Can you confirm that it was at 2", or could it have been a smidge lower? The only reason I ask is that I was debating on HOC this spring and was torn between 1.5" and 2", where I think 1.75" would be optimal for me. This photo looks like the optimal height that I am seeking (except for peak summer). Also, I think the blue kicks really set off the blue tones in the kbg nicely. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sinclair

I have a Toro SuperRecycler, and the HOC setting per the manual is 1.75", but in reality, when measured from soil to top of blade, the cut is 2".

The heights given by the manufacturers is bench height i.e. the height from the tangent plane of the wheels to the cutting face of the blade.

When the grass is thick, it lays down under the wheels as they roll, which adds a small amount to the HOC.


----------



## Sinclair

The blue kicks are retired squash shoes. When they don't have enough life left for the court, they become lawn shoes!


----------



## Chris LI

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sinclair

Holding on through the heat.

Been watering 2x per week, but the grass near the curb and driveway still got a bit toasted...just can't win against +30C and no rain for two weeks.

Finally got a good rainfall today.


----------



## Sinclair




----------



## Harts

Stripes look good. I guess your plan to help your neighbour with new seed didn't include maintenance!


----------



## Sinclair

@Harts You can give a horse turf, but you can't make him water. :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

Happy days are here again!

Can't wait to get seed down in the reclaimed garden area. Fallow going well.

Colour difference is 9am vs. 8pm


----------



## Chris LI

:thumbup: The color looks great during the morning light, too! I've been waiting to see your reno of the reclaimed lawn area. I can envision the changes in your striping patterns, once it's grown in.


----------



## Sinclair

@Chris LI thanks - I am very much looking forward to having more freedom to manoeuvre!


----------



## Sinclair

Here are the last beauty shots for a while...





Scalped with rotary to 1"...



Leveled out the old garden bed....


Coming soon...


----------



## Chris LI

:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Sinclair Cool, welcome to the world of reel low.


----------



## g-man

@Sinclair high hoc kit on the Flex? I think the max is 1in even with the kit.


----------



## Sinclair

g-man said:


> @Sinclair high hoc kit on the Flex? I think the max is 1in even with the kit.


Yes, I'm getting it with high HOC and 8 blade reel.

I plan to mow at 3/4"-1"


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Sinclair Cool, welcome to the world of reel low.


Thanks. I've been contemplating this move for a couple years now.


----------



## Babameca

Welcome to the brotherhood . The real challenges start now :lol:. But man, you will spend countless evenings before bedtime staring at it, freshly cut at 5/8'' . That's what @Stuofsci02 said.


----------



## Sinclair

Things got a little carried away today.

Moved some sprinklers, added some sprinklers...

Started off levelling the old garden, then spot levelling the worst areas, then just top dressed and dragged the whole lawn.

This wasn't the plans when I woke up this morning....

Seed down.


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks @Babameca I'm already having a whole new set of concerns playing in my mind!


----------



## Harts

Now if you can just get rid of they garden bed right in the middle! :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

@Harts its funny, the perspective is very misleading. That tree is much closer to the road than it appears, and is on town property.

I'd prefer it not be there, too.


----------



## MMoore

just take out the bed around it and push the grass right up to it.


----------



## g-man

What happens if the tree dies? Do they replace it?


----------



## Sinclair

g-man said:


> What happens if the tree dies? Do they replace it?


Yes. The tree that was there previously was removed due to Emerald Ash Bore infestation.


----------



## g-man

But is there someone driving around looking at the health of the tree? So if you inject that one, will they soon replace it?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> But is there someone driving around looking at the health of the tree? So if you inject that one, will they soon replace it?


Really plotting this one out g-man :lol:


----------



## cfinden

@g-man I have a tree in need of an injection myself, what would you inject it with?


----------



## g-man

Drill 45 degrees down and add roundup.


----------



## cfinden

@g-man thanks, will it look like it's just getting sick, and fool my wife?


----------



## g-man

Yes. More so if you do it now in the fall. It will drop leaves and should not return in spring. "Maybe it was a bad winter for trees".


----------



## Sinclair

Storm just came through and caused a bit of a washout.

Patched things up and put down a bit more seed.

I'm pretty happy with the flatness of the lawn. It's not perfect, but it's smooth enough for when the reel arrives. It will be a multi season project to bring up all the lowest spots....and possibly cut turf And remove soil to lower some high spots.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great..!


----------



## MMoore

Where did you find the new mower?

I've been dreaming of a reel this year.


----------



## Sinclair

MMoore said:


> Where did you find the new mower?


turfcare.ca

They have inventory that is not listed on the pre-owned page.

Mine is coming from the Newmarket location, but they have a location in Kanata also, which might be a bit closer for you.


----------



## Sinclair

Day 7 - a couple days behind schedule of the last two fall seedings, but the first seedlings have emerged.





The existing KBG is adjusting to its new life. I've been mowing every other day with the manual reel @ 1"


----------



## Sinclair

Day 8

Germination is a couple days behind from previous projects with this same seed, but seed down date was 13 days earlier, so I'm ahead, really.

A few bleached white seedlings from Tenacity, but mostly green.


----------



## Sinclair

Garden bed area is turning greener by the day.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Yay. I guess the seed didn't go bad.


----------



## Sinclair

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Yay. I guess the seed didn't go bad.


I was worried for a day! So strange that it would be slower in warmer weather.

Oh well - all good now. Just water and wait.

Greensmaster arrives this week....and then I'll have to stare at it in the garage for another few weeks! :lol:


----------



## MMoore

Sinclair said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I guess the seed didn't go bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried for a day! So strange that it would be slower in warmer weather.
> 
> Oh well - all good now. Just water and wait.
> 
> Greensmaster arrives this week....and then I'll have to stare at it in the garage for another few weeks! :lol:
Click to expand...

I emailed your guy and he said he had a greensmaster flex with 850hours and high cut kit for $2500.

What was it you got from them, $2500 seems high but the hours are low


----------



## Sinclair

@MMoore Similar hours, same price.

They have to buy and install the high HOC kit as far as I know, as these machines are (I assume) coming back from golf courses where they were used on the greens and tee boxes.

The price was more than I was hoping, but for a low hours machine, fully serviced with some new parts installed, I'm okay with it.

Is not doing what I want this fall in hopes of finding another machine in Kijiji nearby for a better price worth it? I decided it wasn't.


----------



## MMoore

Thats fair too. I mean its half to 1/3 the hours of some so you can only beat on it so much in a professional setting vs someone who cares for their stuff like we would.

Unfortunately not in my lawn budget rn. Would rather irrigation system, but a cheap reel would be interesting to try out.


----------



## Sinclair

10 days since scalp/level/seed

Kentucky Bluegrass is just awesome.


----------



## MMoore

Yep. I'm ready to Reno my mixed front lawn.

Too busy with life and trying to prepare for self taught exams while working and with a family &#128517;


----------



## Sinclair

It's been almost 2 weeks since the scalp and level. Existing grass is starting to come on again. Seedlings are 1/2"-3/4" tall.

Greensmaster is coming later this week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Welcome to the Flex 21 family....!


----------



## MMoore

The greensmaster go slow enough to do a small complicated lot or is it a struggle every time?


----------



## Harts

It's a struggle. Yes it can go slow but it's still difficult in tight spaces.


----------



## Sinclair

Challenge accepted.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Sinclair said:


> Challenge accepted. ...


Nice! For a small lawn, the playbook can contain some plays that just aren't an option at all for a big lawn...


----------



## Sinclair

@Stuofsci02 Thanks - it's arriving later today. Feels like Christmas morning!

@ken-n-nancy Small lawns do have their perks. Outside of glyphosate and tenacity for seeding projects, I hardly use any weed control. If I see something while I'm mowing I just stop and rip it out


----------



## Sinclair

We had several bouts of very heavy downpours over night. Grass tent did its job.



This morning:


----------



## MMoore

Nice! That rain came here too.

I got my glypho down last night for my MIL reno im doing at 6. Didnt rain here until ~1am. Hope that was long enough.


----------



## Sinclair

She's here, and what a clean machine! Looks almost new.





I laid down a few stripes before deciding it was a bad idea, but I had to try it out.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Nice machine!! I have one that looks identical and I am jealous.. lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Mower looks mint. Very sweet.


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks guys. I'm really excited for my lawn to firm up a bit more. October is going to be great.

Here's the 14 day recovery from 2.5" to 1" with rotary, and now to 7/8" with the reel.


----------



## g-man

Reno section looks great.


----------



## Sinclair

@g-man It does! A few washout thinned areas, but I do have germination everywhere now.

I've done a few mows with the new reel, but I'm going to give everything a couple more weeks to firm up in the leveled/over seeded areas.

Mowed again tonight with manual reel @ 1".


----------



## Babameca

Wow. Looks awesome man!


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks @Babameca !

Another manual reel mow @ 1"

Watering much less now so the ground firms up. Itching to get the greens mower going.


----------



## Sinclair

Cut with the Flex21 @ 7/8"

I think I need to build either a ramp or platform to extend off the curb for turning around, especially in front of the tree.

@Babameca did you do something similar?


----------



## Babameca

@Sinclair No. I got a ramp to move my mower to the side and back yard. I have access to it (wide enough) to get my 26 inch Jac on. I added a toilet rubber mat for traction :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

@Babameca I knew I remembered something! :lol:


----------



## Babameca

@Sinclair Nice try! :lol: Anyhow. I do my perimeter than mow, then repeat the line close to the street to camouflage the turn marks. Half of the mower hangs in the air. Takes some practice.


----------



## Sinclair

My latest attempt - still learning to drive. It's a big machine and a small lawn.


----------



## Sinclair

Lamppost is due for a paint job.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's looking good. The seeded area is blending well.


----------



## Sinclair

It's coming along @SNOWBOB11 !

Aerial view. Getting darker. Neighbour's lawn isn't coming back from the extreme heat and drought we had this summer. 


Had to spray propiconazole today, as a few of these slimy patches cropped up in the newly seeded area where the soil tends to stay wet the longest.


----------



## Sinclair

Another mow @ 7/8". Contemplating 5/8".

FAS is magic.



This growth habit in the existing turf, presumably from 2 years @ 4", is giving a pock marked appearance to the lawn. Areas of dense vertical growth interspersed with less dense horizontal growth. Looking forward to growing out of this phase.


----------



## Sinclair

Reno area mostly good, but a couple rough patches. The circled area is where rain tended to pool and where washed out seeds would collect. The result was too many seeds in one place and constantly saturated soil. The seedlings melted out. I think (I hope) it has been contained. There are new green shoots poking through the dead straw.

The other bare patches are washout, but should have enough germination to get good coverage next summer.



A view from the porch. Started laying out the soldier course for the garden. A lot of brick cutting awaits.


----------



## Sinclair

Took HOC down to 0.750"


----------



## Harts

5/8". Do it.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> 5/8". Do it.


I will definitely experiment with HOC once the lawn starts.....doing something.

It seems tired, perhaps from the stress of going low, but it just doesn't feel like mid-September as far as vigour.

Did a light app of K-Mag 0-0-22 tonight. Hopefully that wakes it up a little by the weekend. We both know there's enough N in that soil! :lol:


----------



## Sinclair

Lawn responded nicely to K-Mag.

I love the way the grass looks in the early morning.

First morning this week with a blue sky. Been red and hazy from the west coast fires.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great @Sinclair how is the Flex 21?


----------



## Sinclair

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great @Sinclair how is the Flex 21?


It's a great machine, that unfortunately I haven't had much use for lately!

I thought by now the grass would be flying, but it's not.


----------



## Harts

Mine isn't either. I just got back from the cottage yesterday and hadn't watered the front or back in almost 2 weeks; and there hasn't been much rain to speak of. My grass was starving for water - turning a greyish colour and not bouncing back up after stepping on it. I soaked it late yesterday afternoon and gave it just over an inch. Going to do the same in a or two.

But as you mentioned last week in a text message, there hasn't been the usual growth flush we see this time of year.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Harts @Sinclair 
Yes... It is amazing that with temps in the single digits in morning and mid teens in the afternoon that the grass is drought stressed, but I noticed this for my yard on Friday and watered two days in a row.. Made a big difference.

I had to go and tell my neighbor to water, as his was greying all over, and the feeling is with these temps that watering for the year is over..


----------



## Sinclair

KBG is doing KBG things finally. Great weather for growing grass. I'm mowing every day at 1" and taking off 1/4".

This is the same spot with 11 days between photos. (Sep 14 - Sep 25)


----------



## Sinclair

Reno section is nicely blending in. Fungus damage slowly filling back in.

Painted the god-awful yellow pool shed after 5 years :lol:

0.750" / 19mm HOC


----------



## Babameca

Impossible to say there was a reno from this angle. Looks great! Leafs now become the biggest annoyance.


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks @Babameca , the hard part is behind me now, for sure.

Leafs are indeed an annoyance, and knowing you live within enemy territory, I suspect that spelling was intentional! :lol:


----------



## Babameca

@Sinclair :lol: :lol: Maybe...


----------



## Chris LI

:rofl: Gotta love the references, even though the Cup is over...not much of an off-season this year (12/1; with training in Nov.).


----------

